
Zuckerberg announces Newsfeed change “less businesses, brands and media content” - robtaylor
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10104413015393571?pnref=story
======
grzm
The main discussion on this topic is on the front page with over 124 points
and 124 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16129401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16129401)

------
lettergram
This is probably coming after a drop in user(s) or engagement. I know I
personally have completely stopped using Facebook (same with many friends).
It's easier to simply setup a Signal group and text (which I do with even my
parents and 80 year old grandfather).

------
thisisit
Fixing Facebook was one of his new year resolutions:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-04/mark-
zuck...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-04/mark-zuckerberg-s-
new-year-s-resolution-fixing-facebook)

[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10104380170714571](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10104380170714571)

------
testoo
no comments yet - how strange! seems like a major change, assuming he can
follow through on it, which might be hindered by all the other stakeholders FB
is beholden to. i have NEVER really used it for social engagement (ie always
passively) so i won't notice any effect, but curious if it does make things
substantially better

~~~
grzm
> _" no comments yet - how strange!"_

The main discussion on this topic is on the front page with over 124 points
and 124 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16129401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16129401)

~~~
testoo
ah

------
dredmorbius
_Fewer_

To be That Guy.

